# segawaei in buds.



## dodidoki (Mar 23, 2014)

I can see few buds now.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 23, 2014)

Great plant. Mine is in low bud.
Your plant looks a bit pale but it may be the sun.
Have you fd it yet?
Regards,
David


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 23, 2014)

monocotman said:


> Great plant. Mine is in low bud.
> Your plant looks a bit pale but it may be the sun.
> Have you fd it yet?
> Regards,
> David



Yes, my cyps get fertilizer this time, in low cc (70-80 ppm), regulary ( every week). Sun is not too much, I think, cyps get direct sunlight only after 4 pm.
Of course in summer I will have to make some shadier conditions for them. What you see is maybe because of light conditions, real colour is full green. I will keep you posted, so you will see more pics with real colour.


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2014)

nice keep us posted


----------

